# Contact



## codyblank (Apr 7, 2006)

Hello, I am hitting the ball of the toe of the club. What do I need to do to correct this. Thanks


----------



## Jesse (Apr 1, 2006)

uhh....adjust your swing? 

I'm the wrong person to ask, actually. I'm bad enough as it is. golftrainer's a whiz at this stuff, he'd probably have some great tips


----------

